# Any advice for Prague?



## DebBrown (Jul 8, 2012)

DH and I are going to spend 5 days in Prague in September.  We plan on staying primarily in the old city and doing basic tourist things. I'm a little concerned about not knowing the language but hope that we can get by.

Anyone have any "must dos" or advice on planning our days?

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2012)

You can spend a day easy at Prague Castle. Shopping is good at Wenceslaus Square. Don't worry about the language difference. English is widely spoken- especially in the old town tourist area. We went to a symphony concert in old town and enjoyed it immensely. DW bought a Czech Post Horn (She's a horn player) that hangs from our mantle. Czech- (including the REAL original _Budweis_) beer is wonderful stuff. Have some.

Jim


----------



## MaryH (Jul 9, 2012)

Lots of classical music and operas in Prague.  Put on your walkings shoes and walk around.   The only thing you need to watch out for are some of the shady taxi drivers around old town especially.  I used to live / work there and speak a bit of Czech and one was trying to rip me off with a doctored meter and I asked him to stop so I can get out since I was not going to pay 2-3x what the normal fare is.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 9, 2012)

With 5 days, you can do a day trip out if you choose..  depend on your interest, might have some suggestions.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 9, 2012)

Passpartout,

I prefer some of the smaller brewery's beer such as Velke Propovice.

You should also visit the pub U Fleku...
Kremencova 11, Prague 1


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 9, 2012)

One of our favorite days was "a wandering day" after we'd hit the major tourist sights.  We found a delightful little square tucked back in a "newish" shop area with outdoor tables/restaurants/and noon music, and some excellent shops to look into.  I could get there today I think, but I can't give any directions.  I do know it wasn't far from the Communist museum.  We also took the street car out to areas not existing primarily for tourists and ate at local restaurants where they didn't speak English and we all communicated with hands and pictures and smiles.  Great memories.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2012)

Cesky Krumlov is a great day trip, also several castles outside Prague such as Karlstein.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't expect so many responses!  Thanks everyone.  We will not plan a day trip outside the city because of the short time and long flights.  We're hoping for a bit of relaxation and some history.

I'm debating a charming B&B vs the Starwood property where we can use points.  Free is always good.  Anyone stayed at Sheraton Charles Square?

Deb


----------



## MaryH (Jul 10, 2012)

I think there used to be tours at Staropromen.  I got one before that was free (organized by our alumni group I think) but here are the recent details

http://www.center.staropramen.com/


----------



## cspariah (Aug 15, 2012)

Try to make friends with a local who can tell you if the pub you're eating at is charging you locals prices or tourist prices.

Or maybe they don't do that anymore.

I did a term abroad in Prague in 1996, one evening we went out with ex-pat who worked for the program and his native girlfriend. We went to a pub, got seated, looked at the menus. When the waiter appeared the girlfriend started yelling at him in Czech and pointing at the menu. He looked at the menu and looked baffled as if he'd never seen them before. He took them away and came back with different menus -- all the same items, but all the prices were 1/2 what they were on the first ones!


----------



## Krteczech (Aug 15, 2012)

Use public transportation METRO. Don't hire unlicensed "tourist guide", you will not get the service you paid for. Buy travel guide book, I use Dorling Kindersley Prague, The Guide That Show You What Others Only Tell You. I am fluent in Czech, go back every year and still have things to discover. Enjoy your trip and PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 15, 2012)

Spent the weekend in Prague last year - too short a time in this lovely city.

We did a Segway tour. It was a marvelous fun way to get an overview of the city as well as take in alot of the great views from on high... without the grueling long steep walk up (and down) the side of the mountain. 

We went to a classsical concert (lunch time-ish) as well. Spent time in the squares as well.

One interesting thing was that we seemed to only get one shot with the waiters. If you wanted anything more - soda, dessert, coffee - you could call them back (sometimes!) and order but whatever it was never ever came. It was kinda strange.

Pay toilets - even in restaurants - was the norm. So be prepared - and bring a small stash of toilet paper with you, just in case.

Others may feel differently, but we found the Golden Road to be a huge disappointment. Had to pay to enter (which wasn't cheap) and then it was maybe 5 historically set up 'rooms' and then the rest was all low end souvenier shops.

If you want to SEE the changing of the guard at the castle you have to get there an hour early or you can't see anything. They locked the crowd out of the grounds so you have to be outside the gates when they are open and move quickly when they get closed to be right up against the gates.

There's alot of helpful information on TripAdvisor about what trams you need to get to places as well as other useful information.

Oh - one last thing on the trams. They really do have inspectors and we were checked at least once for valid tickets. Ours were validated properly ahead of time and we got to watch the mad dash to the validator machine when knowledge of the inspector became known on the tram.


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes validate your ticket..we were fined $50 because although webthought we validated the ticket we did it wrong..they watch for tourists...we had a wonderful Rick Steeves guide for a couple of days.  It is a magnificent city!!!


----------

